# Cutting lines to complement mare



## Kristine513 (Sep 25, 2018)

Due to some soundness issues my mare has from an injury we are looking into breeding her next spring. My neighbor is pushing towards her stud and while he's built very nice, he has been nothing more than a pasture pet. So while he's not completely out of the question I am leaning more towards finding something proven. 

The first link is my mares papers, 2nd is the neighbors stud, 3rd is a local proven stud, 4th is another proven stud. Based on papers alone which would she cross nicely with? 

https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/boh+high+cal+eruptor

https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/soxys+golden+hart

https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/haidas+seven+heaven

https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/reygans+smart+lena


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

What are you looking do with breeding, conformation wise and use of the foal?

Do you have any photos of your mare and the prospective stallions? Papers alone do not provide sufficient information to make any assessment on the most suitable (if any) of stallions.


----------



## Kristine513 (Sep 25, 2018)

I have a picture of my mare (first pic) but not any good conformation pics of the studs. The Chestnut with blaze is the last link reygan


----------



## Kristine513 (Sep 25, 2018)

Goal is a cutting prospect. The palomino is my neighbors stud. Will have to get better pictures of him and haidas


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Is your mare tested clear for at least the 5 big hereditary diseases, HYPP, MH, GBED, HERDA, PSSM1? How about the stallions? Cutting lines are known to carry HERDA and that's a death sentence if the foal gets a copy of the gene from both parents. 

What type of injury does your mare have? Something caused by conformation or heredity? Why, if you can't ride her, do you want to have her in foal? What has she done? Breeding is a crap shoot on the best days, but when you just breed paper to paper, you're really opening up a can of worms. Are you willing to risk losing your mare to a bad pregnancy or delivery? I'm not at all against breeding, it just doesn't sound like you've thought things out very thoroughly.


----------



## Kristine513 (Sep 25, 2018)

Oh I have thought this through. Because I personally know 2 of these studs I just don't have good pictures of them to post, so I was curious if people have opinions on the bloodlines. 

Since the plan is for the foal to be my personal horse I'm not too concerned with the stud being proven, conformation is more important to me. So I will be getting correct pictures of them, we have some time before next year though. 

To be honest we aren't 100% sure what's wrong with the mare. Believing it's her SI joint but nothing we have tried has made it better, she's sound just a little off and has been for over a year. I'm to the point that I'm just done sticking money into it as the vet seems to have run out of ideas. 

She has not been 5 panel yet but I will be doing it before she's bred, her sire was N/N but her dam wasn't tested. 

She was broke out and was doing great. Has full siblings earning money. Just had a lot of plans for this mare that unfortunately fell through


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Just looking at papers, I'd breed to Reygan.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I was hoping you’d add your two cents @COWCHICK77! I was thinking the same. Of course, I have a thing for dual pep type horses.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Based on papers I liked Reygans the best, but when I saw his pix on dream horse (breeding ad), yea, he'd be one to breed to for me:










Ooops, see the OP already posted the pix ... well, a repeat is not hard on the eyes, LOL ...


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Vote for Reygan here, too, just based on looks. However, what is the temperament of these stallions? For a personal riding horse, you want one that is calm, easy-going, isn't overly reactive, and can run flat out then stop and stand on a loose rein. These stallions are all bred similarly-enough that if they all have decent conformation, I would base my final decision on temperament. If the stallion is broke to ride, does a job, and can be ridden and handled in mixed company without a stud chain, big bit, or the like, that's the stallion I'd choose. I do like the hip and bone on the palomino stud, too, and he may look much nicer with a decent photo. He's not awful. I want a stallion at least broke to ride, and proven trainable, but I love the bone on him and Reygan, and that's another area your mare really lacks.

Honestly, though, must you breed this mare? I think for the price you will pay for a breeding fee plus mare care, you could buy a nice weanling or yearling out of a much better mare. Without knowing what is causing her injury, I'd be hesitant to reproduce from her. She isn't particularly balanced, is light on bone, has a poor hip, and a plain head. Think it over.


----------



## Kristine513 (Sep 25, 2018)

Here's probably a better picture of the mare. Tried finding a picture of haidas but could only find riding ones and he looked very sickle hocked in all of them so I think he's out of the question. Yes I will be exploring my options and keeping an eye on other prospects for sale


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Kristine513 said:


> conformation is more important to me.



*You know there are no guarantees...*
You could have a magnificent offspring or a train-wreck appear...
Only "guarantee" is the ones already born, on the ground breathing and moving around, what they are at that exact moment in time...
What you see is what you get... :|

:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Also consider if a potential SI problem would lead her to have significant pain during breeding (I would do AI rather than live cover on a sore mare) and carrying or delivering a foal. It would be a shame to lose your mare if her lameness is due to a pelvic issue that may affect her foaling.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Silver Maple, those were my biggest concerns with OPs post too. If her panels are clear and the vet clears her SI joint for pregnancy and delivery I'd say go for it. She may need a few periodic chiro adjustments along the way, but good luck!


----------

